

Stephen Hawking Says A.I. Could Be Our 'Worst Mistake In History' - DiabloD3
http://io9.com/stephen-hawking-says-a-i-could-be-our-worst-mistake-in-1570963874

======
fernly
Hawking is just catching up, but that's ok, he's been busy with other stuff,
quantum mechanics n shit. So thing is, Mr. H., these things have all been
thought out and said in SF for decades.

First author that came to my mind was Ken McLeod. Or going back to the 1950s,
Henry Kuttner (as Lewis Padgett), "The Twonky" \-- which introduced a notion
Hawking hasn't thought of: which if our descendants made that hyper-powerful
AI and it, not being content with owning its world, decides to inject itself
into the past?

What SF authors can you think of that have anticipated the dangers of AI?

